# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Λευκάδος [Historic photos of Leukas]

## Nicholas Peppas

Σκηνες απο τις γιορτες λογου και τεχνης της Λευκαδος (15 Αυγουστου 1963)
Βλεπω ενα πλοιο που δεν μπορω να πω πιο ειναι.

Από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1257&thid=3194

L1.jpgL2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Δελφινι ΙΙ_

Εγκαίνια νέου πορθμείου στη Λευκάδα από τον Υφυπουργό Περιφερειακό Διοικητή Ηπείρου Πέτρο Κωτσέλη. ¶ποψη ακτής της Λευκάδας. Σε τμήμα της ακτής, ηλεκτροκίνητο, συρόμενο από ξηράς πορθμείο που ενώνει το νησί με την Αιτωλοακαρνανία, του οποίου πραγματοποιούνται τα εγκαίνια.

Από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1306&thid=3455

L2.jpg

----------


## PIANOMAN

> _Δελφινι ΙΙ_
> 
> Εγκαίνια νέου πορθμείου στη Λευκάδα από τον Υφυπουργό Περιφερειακό Διοικητή Ηπείρου Πέτρο Κωτσέλη. ¶ποψη ακτής της Λευκάδας. Σε τμήμα της ακτής, ηλεκτροκίνητο, συρόμενο από ξηράς πορθμείο που ενώνει το νησί με την Αιτωλοακαρνανία, του οποίου πραγματοποιούνται τα εγκαίνια.
> 
> Από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.
> 
> http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1306&thid=3455
> 
> L2.jpg


Ιδιου τυπου με αυτα που υπηρχαν στη διωρυγα της κορινθου σε μεγαλυτερο και οχι ντηζελ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ιδιου τυπου με αυτα που υπηρχαν στη διωρυγα της κορινθου σε μεγαλυτερο και οχι ντηζελ.


			 			Απο την _Ελευθερια_ της 7ης Νοεμβριου 1965...   


19651107 Oxhm1.jpg

*ΠΟΡΘΜΕΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑ!!!!*
2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η Λευκας μετα  απο τους σεισμους του 1948.....
Φιλμ επικαιρων της British Path&#233;

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=58301

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Λευκας 1904

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου. 

Leukas 1904.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

*http://nikiana.files.wordpress.com*

*Λευκάς: Εντυπώσεις από την διέλευσιν του Κάιζερ (23 Απρίλη 1908)*

Στις 23 Απρίλη του 1908, ο ισχυρότερος την εποχή εκείνη μονάρχης της Ευρώπης, ο αυτοκράτορας της Γερμανίας και βασιλιάς της Πρωσίας Γουλιέλμος Β’ και η σύζυγός του αυτοκράτειρα Αυγούστα – Βικτώρια, θα διέλθουν με την επιβλητική αυτοκρατορική θαλαμηπόλο “Χοεντζόλλερν” το νησί της Λευκάδας. Ο αυτοκράτορας ενθουσιασμένος από τη νεοπαρουσιασθείσα τότε θεωρία του Νταίρπφελντ, ότι η Λευκάδα είναι η Ομηρική Ιθάκη, θα τον επισκεφτεί στη Λευκάδα για να δει από κοντά τις έρευνές του. Ο αυτοκράτορας τον είχε βοηθήσει και πιο μπροστά στις ανασκαφές της Τροίας. Θα τον βοηθήσει και αυτή τη φορά. Επιστρέφοντας στη Γερμανία θα στείλει λίγο αργότερα στον Νταίρπφελντ ένα λυώμενο σπίτι. Ο Νταίρπφελντ θα το στήσει πάνω από την Αγιά Κυριακή και θα το χρησιμοποιήσει μέχρι το τέλος της ζωής του, για να μένει και να δουλεύει.
Εντύπωση προκαλεί το γεγονός ότι ο αυτοκράτορας δεν επισκέφτηκε τελικά το “Στενό” με τους ανασκαμμένους τάφους, αλλά ούτε και φαίνεται να πάτησε το πόδι του κατ’ οιονδήποτε τρόπο στο νησί. Απλώς το διήλθε θαλασσίως.
Η επίσκεψη φυσικά του αυτοκρατορικού ζεύγους της Γερμανίας σήμανε πανζουρλισμό στο νησί της Λευκάδας. Ας δούμε πως περιγράφει με σκωπτικό τρόπο τα διαδραματιζόμενα στο νησί ο συντάκτης της εφημερίδας “ΣΚΡΙΠ”, στο φύλλο της 27ης Απρίλη 1908, Σελ. 6:
*ΛΕΥΚΑΣ, 22 Απριλίου. (Του ανταποκριτή μας).*
–Πανλευκάδιος συναγερμός δια την άφιξιν του Αυτοκράτορος Γουλιέλμου. Ηλεκτρική ψήφισις και έγκρισις πιστώσεων χιλιοδράχμων από το Δημοτικόν και Λιμενικόν Ταμείον. Αργόμισθοι εις πυρετώδη κίνησιν προτείνοντες τας γαστέρας των ενωπτριζόμενοι τα χιλιόδραχμα κονδύλια. Όνειρα γλυκά φαιδρύνοντα τας όψεις ενίων περί μελλούσης παρασημοφορίας. Τρεχάματα εις “Νυδρί” προς επιθεώρησιν της εκεί αρξαμένης παρασκευής δια την αόριστον υποδοχήν.
Φαμήλιες ολόκληρες δια λογαρίθμων συνδυάζουσαι τα οικονομικά των δια την κάλυψιν των δαπανών της εκδρομής. Αι εκ Κερκύρας κρυπτογραφικαί οδηγίαι, η παλουκωμένη “Σαλαμίνα” εις Αλέξανδρον και τα ξεσκονίσματα των φράκων υπέθαλπτον τον πανζουλισμόν μας.
Τα συντασσόμενα σχέδια προσφωνήσεων και αντιφωνήσεων, η ασχολία των ενδυμάτων της υποδοχής και η εβδομαδιαία πρόβα της φιλαρμονικής δια να παίξη τον Γερμανικόν ύμνον αλανθάστως ενεστάλαζαν εις τον λαόν την πεποίθησιν ότι ο Κάϊζερ θα ηυδόκει να πατήση το Λευκάδιον έδαφος.
Εις τινα αίθουσαν διψαλέοι θεσιθήραι ως αετοί ραμφοπλήκται της χιλιοδράχμου πιστώσεως, απερρόφων ηδαλέως τας κατατμήσεις, χρωματίζοντες ταινίας χάρτου, ίνα τοιουτοτρόπως προξενήσωσιν έκπληξιν εις το πολύν Κάϊζερ, τη εμπνεύσει του δ ι ο π τ ρ ο φ ό ρ ο υ Σ ε ν έ κ α ασχολουμένου εις σχεδιαγράμματα πρωτευουσών και κωμοπόλεων. Αντιθέτως δε εκεί ένθα θα έθετε τον κραταιόν του πόδα ο Γερμανός Τουρκολάτρης, προσεπάθουν να στερεώσουν δύο θ ρ α υ σ μ έ ν ε ς φουρκάτες μονοξύλων, τας οποίας περιεκόσμει πτωχή και μαραμένη μυρσίνη.
– Η εσπέρα της Κυριακής εξαιρετικώς μας παρουσίαζε σχέδιον γενικής εκστρατείας. Αβοκάτοι υπό μάλης κομίζοντες δαμουζάνες επλήρωνον αυτάς οίνου, ενώ εις το Αγορείον εις μηρός αρνίου ετιμάτο δρ. 2.80.
Οι κυαμοπώλαι εκ περιτροπής εκόμιζον καλάθους πλήρεις νωπών κυάμων. Εις δε εθεάθη αγοράζων ολόκληρον κάλαθον. Ορεκτικόν καθώς φαίνεται απαραίτητον, αλλά και πολύ χορταστικόν! Η πλατεία της πόλεως μεταβληθείσα εις γενικόν κέντρον συνεννοήσεως παρίστα την κυριωτέραν πηγήν πληροφοριών της πανλευκαδίου ταύτης εκστρατείας.
Ο πλοίαρχος και ιδιοκτήτης των δύο μικρών ατμοπλοίων “¶γιος Σπυρίδων” και “Δελφίνος” κ. Γιαννουλάτος πολύ πολύ περιζήτητος.
Το υμεναιομανές καραβάνιον κατώρθωνε να έχει την πρώτην σειράν. Τας λοιπάς σειράς εκάλυψαν αι ευρωτιώσαι εξ αλάτων φορτηγίδες, και τούτο ίσως δια να αλατίσωσι τους τυχόν αναλάτους.
[Η αυτοκρατορική θαλαμηπόλος "Χοεντζόλλερν" με την οποία ο Κάιζερ της Γερμανίας Γουλιέλμος Β' περιέπλευσε τη Λευκάδα στις 23 Απρίλη 1908, μετά από παράκληση του Ντάιρπφελντ]

– Ο ύπνος την νύκτα της Κυριακής εις πολλά τοξοειδή βλέφαρα δεν επεσκίασε. Την 6 1/2 π. μ. ώραν η εμφάνισις του “Χοεντζόλλερν” έδωκε το σημείον της αναχωρήσεως του “Δελφίνου” εις ο επέβαινον αι τοπικαί αρχαί και η Φιλαρμονική. Τα φρούρια της Πρεβέζης άμα τω κατάπλω της “Χοεντζόλλερν” εις τον εξωτερικόν λιμένα εχαιρέτων τον αγαπητόν των Προστάτην, και η Φιλαρμονική μας προσεγγίσαντος του “Δελφίνου” ανέκρουσε τον γερμανικόν ύμνον.
Επί του “Χοεντζόλλερν” ανήλθον ο Πρόξενος της Γερμανίας κ. Λύδερς και ο γνωστός κ. Δαίρπφελδ, μεθ’ ό ο Αυτοκράτωρ παρέπλευσε την νήσον, και προσήγγισεν εις “Σύβοτα” και την νησίδα “Αρκούδι” ης ιδιοκτήτης τυγχάνει ο πρώην βουλευτής κ. Γ. Σκληρός, και περί την 11 1/2 π. μ. εθεάθη καταπλέων εις Νυδρί.
–Εις Νυδρί από πρωίας αι φορτηγίδες, τα μικρά ατμόπλοια, τα τετράποδα, τα τετράτροχα, ο ποδαρόδρομος, αι λέμβοι και τα ακάτια, ή τράτες τα μονόξυλα και τα ονάρια είχον κουβαλίσει από την πόλιν και τα χωρία όλον εκείνο το πλήθος των γυναικών, των παιδίων, των ανδρών, τους κοφίνους των κυάμων, τα διάφορα είδη ιχθύων, τους υπαιθρίους πωλητάς της μαστίχας, του τσιρότου και της κινίνης, τους σάκκους με το πασατέμπο, τους δασκάλους του Νομού, τους εν ενεργεία και διαθεσιμότητι φέροντας τεραστίας μαγκούρας, ίνα επί το ευλαβέστερον δεξιωθώσι τον μέγαν
Α υ τ ο κ ρ ά τ ο ρ α κατά το λέγειν ελληνίζοντος αναλφαβήτου, όλους τους Δημάρχους και προεστούς των πέριξ κοινοτήτων, τους εγγραμμάτους και λογίους του Δήμου Καρυάς τους Δημοτικούς Συμβούλους των Δήμων εν καθαρία περιβολή, τους Γραμματοδασκάλους και ιατρούς με τα θερμόμετρά των, τα υποζύγια και τους μονόσανδάλους υπηρέτας των νεοπλούτων, τους υπαλλήλους όλους των δημοσίων και ιδιωτικών γραφείων, απάσας τας τε πολιτικάς και στρατιωτικάς αρχάς εν στολή, τα λίκνα των αρτιγεννήτων, τους ιατρούς και φαρμακοποιούς της πόλεως, τους κοφίνους με τα τρόφιμα όλης αυτής της πανλευκάδιας εκστρατείας, η οποία δίκην επιδρομέως στρατού κατέκλυσε τας οικίας και καλύβας και υπόστεγα και κατώγεια και μπαράκας.
Μη αρκεσθείσα δε και ταλαιπωρουμένη από τον επελθόντα καύσωνα κατέλαβεν εξ εφόδου ολόκληρον τον ελαιώνα, ένθα εύρεν σχετικήν άνεσιν.
–Ο επισκέπτης κατά την ώραν εκείνην έβλεπεν ως εις κινηματογράφον ποικιλομόρφους και περιέργους εικόνας.
Σμήνη παπάδων πωγωνοφόρων με τεράστια αλεξίβροχα ίνα προφυλάξωσι από τον ήλιον τας γαστέρας των περιεφέροντο αναμίξ αναμένοντες τον Αυτοκράτορα.
Όμιλοι απειράριθμοι χωρικών γυναικών κυκλοτερώς εθεώντο την όλην κίνησιν ενώ που και που οβελίαι εις την πυράν εσκόρπων ορεκτικήν κνίσσαν. Υπαίθριαι τράπεζαι και καφόμπρικα ανεπλήρουν τας πλουσίας κουζίνας. Αρπυιαί τινες τεθορυβημέναι επλαισίουν την ποικιλόμορφον μάζαν, ενώ από παρακειμένας καλύβας εξήρχοντο φράκα, έκρουον δε εις τα ανώφλια των θυρών τα ψηλά καπέλλα.
Ενώ δε όλη εκείνη η ανθρωποπλημμύρα τήδε κακείσε εκάθευδεν, αίφνης θεάται το “Σπνάϊπνερ” καταπλέον εις τον λιμένα και κατευθυνόμενον εις “Βλυχό”. Τότε σφυρίκτραι γαντοφορεμένων, τότε έντονοι διαταγαί, τότε φωναί, τρεχάματα, τότε όλοι σπεύδουσι προς την θέσιν “Στενό” ένθα… ελέγετο ότι θα εξέλθει ο Κάϊζερ.
[Το αυτοκρατορικό ζεύγος της Γερμανίας σε φωτογραφία του 1906, δύο χρόνια πριν το ταξίδι τους στη Λευκάδα]

Αι αρχαί καταφθάνουσιν εν στολή ασθμαίνουσαι, όλοι συρρέουσι άλλοι με μάγουλα φουσκωμένα, άλλοι σφογγίζοντες τα χείλη των από την γιαούρτην που έφαγαν τινές κρατούντες τεμάχια άρτου άλλοι αμνού, άλλοι πηδώντες τάφρους, συνωθούντες δε και συνωθούμενοι πλησιάζουσι. Πλην το κομψόν “Σπνάϊπνερ” ολοταχώς εισελθόν εις τον όρμον και εξελθόν, μόλις μας έδειξε το ανάστημα του Μεγάλου Κάϊζερ και την Αυτοκράτειραν εν λευκή περιβολή.
Τότε, ω τότε όλος εκείνος ο μυκώμενος και ακράτητος ενθουσιασμός του συρρεύσαντος πλήθους, εξέσπασεν εις ένα γενικόν ψίθυρον αναθέματος. Που δε να ανεύρη τις το αίτιον της τοιαύτης αναστατώσεως ολοκλήρου της Νήσου, ήτις ενέσπειρε γενικόν πανζουρλισμόν;;
Αφού ως τούτο εκ των υστέρων εβεβαιώθη ο Αυτοκράτως ηξίωσε παρά του Βασιλέως μας, ότι κατ’ ουδένα λόγον επιθυμεί να γείνη εις αυτόν ουδεμία υποδοχή κατά την εκ Λευκάδος διέλευσίν του, διατί να ψηφιστούν 2 χιλ. δραχμών και να προκληθή τοιαύτη εκστρατεία άνευ σκοπού άνευ λόγου; Σημείον και τούτο της μεγάλης μας επιπολαιότητος και κοκορομυαλοσύνης!
Εάν δε τοιούτον ενδιαφέρον, οίον εδείξαμεν δια να ίδωμεν την θαλαμηγόν του Γουλιέλμου ελαμβάνομεν και δια τα γενικά του τόπου μας ζητήματα χ α ρ ά σ ε
μ α ς!!!

http://nikiana.files.wordpress.com/2...enzollern2.jpg



*http://nikiana.files.wordpress.com*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Λευκας 1904

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Leukas 1904.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Νυδρι 1978

Nydri.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τσ παλια πορθμεια της Λευκαδας σε δυο παλιες καρτ ποσταλ απο το www.delcampe.net

Leukas.jpgLeukas2.jpg


Πηγη:
http://www.delcampe.net/page/item/id...anguage,E.html
http://www.delcampe.net/page/item/id...anguage,E.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Τσ παλια πορθμεια της Λευκαδας σε δυο παλιες καρτ ποσταλ απο το www.delcampe.net
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 165301Συνημμένο Αρχείο 165302
> 
> 
> Πηγη:
> http://www.delcampe.net/page/item/id...anguage,E.html
> http://www.delcampe.net/page/item/id...anguage,E.html



Φίλε Νίκο φαντάζομαι ότι δε θα έχεις αντίρρηση να συμπληρώσω το <τοπίο > των ιστορικών αυτών πορθμείων που ανέβασες με τις πιο κάτω φωτογραφίες.

Πέραμα 1930

per1930.jpg

Πέραμα 1957

per1957.jpg

Πέραμα 1961

per1961.jpg

Πέραμα 1964

per1964.jpg

http://aromalefkadas.gr/το-πέραμα-τη...το-1930-μέχρι/

----------


## Ellinis

Καρτ ποστάλ με δυο ποσταλάκια στην Λευκάδα, σύμφωνα με τη λεζάντα το 1912

1912.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες στις αρχές του προηγούμενου αιώνα με δυο διαφορετικά ατμόπλοια στα νερά της Λευκάδας. Από τη ψηφιακή συλλογή της γερμανικής αρχαιολογικής εταιρίας.

unkn 31 at Leukas-0237_8003354.jpg unkn at Leukas.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Διαυλος Λευκάδος τη 10ετία του 1950 , σύμφωνα με τις φωτογραφίες.

DI Leuk_1.jpg
Φωτογραφία αρχείου Ν. Τσιρίμπαση. Δεκαετία 1950 Ατμόπλοιο στην Βόρεια είσοδο της Διώρυγας

Di Leuk_2.jpg
Φωτογραφία αρχείου Μ. Κρητικού. Δεκαετία 1950.0 Γλάρος έρχεται από τη νότιο είσοδο της Διώρυγας.

http://aromalefkadas.gr/%CE%B4%CE%AF...%82-1688-1987/

----------


## Ellinis

> Διαυλος Λευκάδος τη 10ετία του 1950 , σύμφωνα με τις φωτογραφίες.
> 
> DI Leuk_1.jpg
> Φωτογραφία αρχείου Ν. Τσιρίμπαση. Δεκαετία 1950 Ατμόπλοιο στην Βόρεια είσοδο της Διώρυγας


Είναι το ΑΙΓΕΥΣ όπως έχουμε δει εδώ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Διαυλος Λευκαδος.

73246485_2421178591477749_1479034913943453696_o.jpg

----------

